# Upgrading vlc breaks it - Qt mismatch



## blackhaz (Jul 16, 2020)

Beware, the shared libraries pit of death again. Just upgraded vlc - it won't start. Didn't bark on qt version mismatch. Turns out it now requires qt 5.14. Upgrading qt does little:

Installed packages to be UPGRADED:
    qt5: 5.13.2_3 -> 5.14.2

Number of packages to be upgraded: 1

1 KiB to be downloaded.

Proceed with this action? [y/N]: y
[1/1] Fetching qt5-5.14.2.txz: 100%    1 KiB   1.4kB/s    00:01    
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
[1/1] Upgrading qt5 from 5.13.2_3 to 5.14.2...

At this point I'm back to shell. vlc still won't start. At this point I guess it's pkg upgrade of all packages. This bazaar of shared libraries is on fire again.


----------



## Mjölnir (Jul 20, 2020)

devel/qt5 is a meta port.  It's dependencies are through the macro USE_QT.  It is used to _build_ vlc(1).  When I install multimedia/vlc from packages, it runs perfectly & does _not_ pull in devel/qt5.  Did you use ports-mgmt/portmaster to install from ports (with _-PP_)?  Some still do it, but I'd say the modern and clean way is to use _poudriere_ or _synth_ instead.


----------



## Deleted member 63539 (Jul 20, 2020)

I just installed QtCreator yesterday. Everything worked fine. So I'm sure with you that Qt doesn't break.

Try doing a full upgrade with:

doas pkg update -f
doas pkg upgrade


----------



## blackhaz (Jul 24, 2020)

mjollnir, I've tried to install vlc using pkg. It tried to start using old Qt and didn't work. Already did the full upgrade, so back to work now, but this is, of course, not as it should work. I wish I knew where the problem was.


----------



## Argentum (Jul 24, 2020)

mjollnir said:


> Did you use ports-mgmt/portmaster to install from ports (with _-PP_)?  Some still do it, but I'd say the modern and clean way is to use _poudriere_ or _synth_ instead.



Just tried to upgrade vlc with `portupgrade -R vlc` and everything works fine. Agree that `synth update` is also a very good option to do that. I have successfully used `synth` in cases where `portupgrade` fails.


----------

